# Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?



## slowhand (28. August 2007)

Die Suche nach der idealen Spinnrute geht weiter. Mein Weg hat mich von der Balzer Edition Magic Medium Spin inzwischen zu den verschiedenen Shimano-Modellen geführt.
Diese kommen in Frage: (Alle in der Ausführung 300M)

-Beastmaster
-Technium DF
-Diaflash EX
-Speedmaster

Wer kann mir die Unterschiede erklären, natürlich außer der Preise?! Wahrscheinlich ist die Speedmaster schon besser als die Beastmaster, aber ist sie doppelt so gut, nur weil sie doppelt so teuer ist?

Habe mich für die 10-30g-Version in 3,00m entschieden, weil es auf Hechte und Zander in den mittleren Größen gehen soll. Die 3,00m deshalb, weil man nicht immer bis ganz ans Wasser runter kommt und ich finde, eine Rute kann ruhig mal 30cm zu lang sein, aber 30cm zu kurz ist immer schlecht.

Also, verehrte Spinn- und Shimanoexperten, warum reicht die Beastmaster völlig aus oder warum muß es auf jeden Fall die Speedmaster sein? Oder vielleicht doch Technium oder Diaflash???|kopfkrat Oder habt Ihr noch eine Alternative, die ich übersehen habe?;+

Hiilfeeee!!!
Und Danke!


----------



## zanderzahn (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

hallo stefan,

das perfekte equipment finden - warscheinlich unmöglich, weil viel zu viele anbieter auf viel zu viele user kommen... jeder hat halt auch ne eigene meinung zu dem zeugs...|rolleyes

...wäre es nicht besser den weg zum fisch zu finden??? - dem ist egal, ob balzer oder shimano auf dem blank steht...|supergri...


----------



## KölnerAngler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



slowhand schrieb:


> Die Suche nach der idealen Spinnrute geht weiter. Mein Weg hat mich von der Balzer Edition Magic Medium Spin inzwischen zu den verschiedenen Shimano-Modellen geführt.
> Diese kommen in Frage: (Alle in der Ausführung 300M)
> 
> -Beastmaster
> ...


Boardferkel ALAAAARMMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## Bootshausfan (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Wer kennt das nicht, Gerät gekauft und dann geärgert nicht doch ein paar Euro mehr ausgegeben zu haben. 
Meine absolute Lieblingsrute ist die Speedmaster. Leicht, hart, toll verarbeitet, schöner Griff. Eine Freude für mich damit zu angeln.

Gruß vom Bootshausfan,

Rheinkilometer 721


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



> Speedmaster. Leicht, hart, toll verarbeitet, schöner Griff


Genau deswegen mag ich die Beastmaster lieber:
Zwar schwerer, aber kein son harter Prügel))

Zum einen Geschmackssache, zum anderen kommts natürlich auch drauf an wo Du wie mit was auf was angeln willst......


----------



## fkgth (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

werfe mal die aspire ax (nicht bx) in den ring der überlegungen...
fische ich in 300h selbst und will eigentlich keine "andere" mehr...

ab und zu findet man die 300mh reduziert im preis

grüße

fk


----------



## slowhand (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen mag ich die Beastmaster lieber:
> Zwar schwerer, aber kein son harter Prügel))
> 
> Zum einen Geschmackssache, zum anderen kommts natürlich auch drauf an wo Du wie mit was auf was angeln willst......



Hauptgewässer ist die Ems bei Warendorf, der DEK bei Münster und einige kleine Seen von ca. 8ha bis max. 17ha.
Als Köder verwende ich alles, was auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch Sinn macht, also Wobbler und Gummis bis *höchstens* 15cm und 30g, Spinner bis 15g, auch eher kleiner, und Blinker bis 20g. Mein Durchschnittsköder ist ein Wobbler oder Gummi von 8-10cm und 10-20g.
An Fischen ist hauptsächlich mit Hechten bis 70cm zu rechnen, alles über 80cm ist hier schon selten, aber nicht ausgeschlossen. Außerdem will man die neue Rute ja auch mal mit in den Urlaub nehmen, wo dann vielleicht(hoffentlich:q) auch mal ein Meter gedrillt werden muß...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Also eher ne "Allroundspinnrute" als ne Spezialrute.

Wäre mein persönliche Wahl klar: 
Die Bestmaster 

Aber auch da werden andere Kollegen zu anderen Schlüssen/Empfehlungen kommen)))))))


----------



## kulti007 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



slowhand schrieb:


> Hauptgewässer ist die Ems bei Warendorf, der DEK bei Münster und einige kleine Seen von ca. 8ha bis max. 17ha.
> Als Köder verwende ich alles, was auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch Sinn macht, also Wobbler und Gummis bis *höchstens* 15cm und 30g, Spinner bis 15g, auch eher kleiner, und Blinker bis 20g. Mein Durchschnittsköder ist ein Wobbler oder Gummi von 8-10cm und 10-20g.
> An Fischen ist hauptsächlich mit Hechten bis 70cm zu rechnen, alles über 80cm ist hier schon selten, aber nicht ausgeschlossen. Außerdem will man die neue Rute ja auch mal mit in den Urlaub nehmen, wo dann vielleicht(hoffentlich:q) auch mal ein Meter gedrillt werden muß...



da kommst du mit deinen 30g WG schnell an die grenzen. ich fische die speedmaster 20-50g in na H und selbst diese ist bei größeren wobblern in schnell fließende gewässer hart an der grenze. geh am besten zum dealer deines vertrauens und schau dir alle an und endscheide dann. ich habe meine gekauft als ich nur noch mal schnell tauwürmer holen wollte |rolleyes


----------



## slowhand (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> hallo stefan,
> 
> das perfekte equipment finden - warscheinlich unmöglich, weil viel zu viele anbieter auf viel zu viele user kommen... jeder hat halt auch ne eigene meinung zu dem zeugs...|rolleyes
> 
> ...wäre es nicht besser den weg zum fisch zu finden??? - dem ist egal, ob balzer oder shimano auf dem blank steht...|supergri...



Dem Fisch ist das bestimt egal, aber der muß auch nicht stundenlang die Rute halten... Kann man ja auch nicht verlangen, hat ja keine Hände.|bigeyes;+ 
Nachdem ich neulich 7 Stunden mit meiner 3,60m Allround zum Spinnen los war, stand für mich fest, daß ich eine Spinne brauche. Und bevor ich 70,- Euro für eine Rute ausgebe, über die alle Leute hier sagen, "mäßig verarbeitet", "schwabbelig" oder "viel zu schwer", dann doch lieber 120,- Euro weg, und man ist für die nächsten Jahre zufrieden...
Da ich aber nicht weiß, wie die Unterschiede wirklich sind, und mir auch klar ist, daß in Anglerkreisen viel unnötiges Geld für Namen oder Trends ausgegeben wird, frage ich hier mal nach, ob sich die Mehrkohle wirklich lohnt...
Und bei Rollen ist meine Erfahrung ganz klar: Der Unterschied zwischen einer Rolle für 40,- und einer für 90,- ist riesig...
Andererseits ist es meiner Meinung nach aber auch Quatsch, als "normaler" Angler mehr als 100,- Euro für 'ne Rolle hinzulegen. Das ist dann eher was für Leute, die sich an der Technik begeistern können oder pro Woche 30 Stunden die Riesenwobbler durch harte Strömung ziehen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



> frage ich hier mal nach, ob sich die Mehrkohle wirklich lohnt...


Ist wie beim Autokaufen:
Der eine kauft sich nen Lexus, der andere ne S - Klasse.....
Beides topkomfortable Limousinen, die eine halt mit Stern.

Daher kann man das:


> daß in Anglerkreisen viel unnötiges Geld für Namen oder Trends ausgegeben wird


eben nicht nur auf Angler beziehen ))

Und egal wie viel oder wenig Geld du ausgibst:
Je mehr Du Dich in Deinen Angelmethoden spezialisieren wirst, desto mehr Gerät wirst Du im Keller stehen haben - bis Du endlich mal genau die für Dich passende Kombi für eine bestimmte Angelart, angepasst auf Deine Gewässersituation - gefunden hast.

Kannst also schon mal sparen anfangen )


----------



## slowhand (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also eher ne "Allroundspinnrute" als ne Spezialrute.
> 
> Wäre mein persönliche Wahl klar:
> Die Bestmaster
> ...



Auf jeden Fall eine "Allroundspinne" für Gelegenheitstäter. Bin eigentlich eher der Ansitztyp, aber die Zeit läßt das nicht immer zu. Und da ist das Spinnen doch eine nette Alternative...



kulti007 schrieb:


> da kommst du mit deinen 30g WG schnell an die grenzen. ich fische die speedmaster 20-50g in na H und selbst diese ist bei größeren wobblern in schnell fließende gewässer hart an der grenze. geh am besten zum dealer deines vertrauens und schau dir alle an und endscheide dann. ich habe meine gekauft als ich nur noch mal schnell tauwürmer holen wollte |rolleyes



Größere Wobbler benutze ich selten, im Schnitt um die 10cm. Und die Ems fließt wirklich nicht schnell.


----------



## kulti007 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



slowhand schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall eine "Allroundspinne" für Gelegenheitstäter. Bin eigentlich eher der Ansitztyp, aber die Zeit läßt das nicht immer zu. Und da ist das Spinnen doch eine nette Alternative...
> 
> 
> 
> Größere Wobbler benutze ich selten, im Schnitt um die 10cm. Und die Ems fließt wirklich nicht schnell.



nagut, für mich sind große wobbler alles ab 10cm :m
solltest aber trotzdem über das WG nachdenken. an der H machen selbst kleine barsche spaß und eine wels von ü1m macht sie auch klasse mit.


----------



## slowhand (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



kulti007 schrieb:


> nagut, für mich sind große wobbler alles ab 10cm :m
> solltest aber trotzdem über das WG nachdenken. an der H machen selbst kleine barsche spaß und eine wels von ü1m macht sie auch klasse mit.



Gut, WG 15-40g ist auch noch ok. 

Um die Verwirrung jetzt mal komplett zu machen:
Was haltet Ihr von der Daiwa Powermesh und der Cormoran Black Star CM???

Danke für die Geduld!!!


----------



## Volker2809 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Misch mich nur mal kurz ein: 

Wenn Deine Rute auch mal mit in den Urlaub soll, dann kommt vielleicht die Shimano Speedmaster STC Reiserute für Dich in Betracht. Kostet nicht viel mehr wie die 2-Teilige und soll angeblich von der Aktion nicht beeinträchtigt sein.


----------



## slowhand (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Misch mich nur mal kurz ein:
> 
> Wenn Deine Rute auch mal mit in den Urlaub soll, dann kommt vielleicht die Shimano Speedmaster STC Reiserute für Dich in Betracht. Kostet nicht viel mehr wie die 2-Teilige und soll angeblich von der Aktion nicht beeinträchtigt sein.



Die sieht ja aus wie eine Tüte Spaghetti... Und das soll sich nicht auf die Aktion auswirken???
Aber egal, so oft komme ich nicht in den Urlaub, und wenn, ist auch Platz für eine 2-teilige.


----------



## Donauhannes (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Würde auf alle Fälle zur H-Version greifen. Für Wobbler und Spinner ist die in Ordnung in 3,0m Länge. Für die schweren Gufies ist sogar die H für meinen Geschmack zu weich.


----------



## zanderzahn (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

hallo stefan,

für die angelei in den heimischen gewässern würde ich die rute nicht zu stark wählen (wurfgewicht nicht über 40gr), weil die ruten bis 40gr auf jeden fall den vorhandenen (raub)fischen trotzen können (habe beim grundangeln mit meiner leichten spinnrute 5-35gr wurfgewicht auf wurm nen etwa 70iger wildkarpfen im fließgewässer ohne probleme landen können...) - das wird dann wohl auch für den meterhecht ausreichen, wenn er kommt...

und du willst ne allround rute - also auch mal auf barsch und forelle oder döbel gehen - dementsprechend müssen dann die köder leichter ausfallen und trotzdem noch weiter als zehn meter geworfen werden - mit nem "knüppel" nicht mehr zu praktizieren... (liegt natürlich auch am faktur schnur und rolle...)

ich halte die ganzen "hochspezialisierungen des equipments" für die brieftaschen des anglers "fängig" - mit fischfang hat das nur was zu tun wenn man professionell angelt und sich jeden tag an verschiedenen gewässern aufhält (an der elbe zander, am rhein barsch und zum hechtfischen mal eben nach schweden...|supergri) 

...naja, war jetzt übertrieben, bin halt nur "angler" und fang trotz meines unspektakulären equipments trotzdem meinen fisch - für mich ist das gerät halt zweitrangig...#h


----------



## slowhand (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> hallo stefan,
> 
> für die angelei in den heimischen gewässern würde ich die rute nicht zu stark wählen (wurfgewicht nicht über 40gr), weil die ruten bis 40gr auf jeden fall den vorhandenen (raub)fischen trotzen können (habe beim grundangeln mit meiner leichten spinnrute 5-35gr wurfgewicht auf wurm nen etwa 70iger wildkarpfen im fließgewässer ohne probleme landen können...) - das wird dann wohl auch für den meterhecht ausreichen, wenn er kommt...
> 
> ...



Das Gerät ist mir schon wichtig, nur alles hat Grenzen. Muß aber doch zugeben, daß mir eine schöne Rolle oder eine gute Rute auch Freude bereiten, allerdings nicht so viel, wie ein schöner Fisch... 
Und ich bin auch bereit, für eine tolle Spinnrute ein paar Euro hinzulegen,allerdings wirklich nur für Qualität, und nicht für den Namen. Deshalb bin ich auch von der Speedmaster weg, die mag zwar sehr gut sein, aber sie ist bestimmt nicht so gut, wie sie teuer ist...|kopfkrat Bedenkt man den Preis, müßte sie 100% besser sein als die Beastmaster oder die Balzer Medium Spin. Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, jedenfalls nicht für meine Bedürfnisse...
Mit dem WG schwanke ich noch, entweder 10-30g oder 15-40g, mal sehen. Die Balzer hat 8-40g, eigentlich ideal. Und reduziert von 162,- € auf 77,95 €. Da kann man nix falsch machen...


----------



## NorbertF (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



> Die Balzer hat 8-40g, eigentlich ideal. Und reduziert von 162,- € auf 77,95 €. Da kann man nix falsch machen...



Na da bin ich ja gespannt ob du das nach den ersten Malen angeln auch noch so siehst. 
Die Speedmaster ist ein feines Rütchen, extrem leicht und ideal für alle Spinnfischarten einzusetzen da sie nicht zu hart ist. Auf jeden Fall ermüdungsfrei. Ich steh zwar mehr auf die 100g Varianten da ich mehr mit Gummis fische, aber die H ist sicher nicht schlechter.
Die Beastmaster ist ein tolles Arbeitstier, aber auf Dauer sehr schwer. Wenn du nen dicken Arm und ein stabiles Kreuz hast ok.
Von Balzer würde ich persönlich immer abraten, weil ich jedesmal reingefallen bin. Ich persönlich habe noch nie etwas von denen gekauft was dann auch funktioniert hat für mich. Die Ruten sind sowieso alle ausnahmslos gebrochen schon beim ersten Angeln. Soll sich aber gebessert haben (hab ich gehört).


----------



## slowhand (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

So, ich hab' es getan! Hab' am Samstagmorgen meine Freundin zum Flughafen nach Düsseldorf gebracht und die Gelegenheit genutzt, zwei Angelläden auf'm Rückweg(na gut, fast Rückweg...|rotwerden) zu besuchen. Zu den Läden, also Service, Auswahl, Preise, usw., werde ich auch noch einen kleinen Bericht schreiben.
Also, gekauft habe ich bei Uli Beyer in Dortmund. Und ich hatte sie alle in der Hand, die Speedmaster, Antares, Technium DF, Beastmaster, Damokles, Skeletor, bla, bla, bla. 
Und geworden ist es..... Achtung Tusch.....

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/2277/alleinunterhalterbodoxg6.jpg

eine Shimano Technium DF AX in 2,70m und 15-40g WG. Gab's für einen glatten Hunni und ich finde das Teil einfach klasse. Wiegt unter 200g, biegt sich unter Last bis ins Handteil und ist trotzdem nicht zu weich. Habe ich gestern am DEK ausführlich getestet. Ist top für mittlere Wobbler und Spinner(Mepps) ab Größe 3, ideal ist Größe 4-5 oder mittlere Gummis. Macht Spaß. Hatte auch die 10-30g-Version in der Hand, ist aber viel zu weich.
Die Speedmaster ist auch nett, aber 50% mehr Kohle nicht wert, meiner Meinung nach. Aber ich hab' die SM ja auch nur trocken getestet. Ist schon eine tolle Rute, aber für meine Zwecke zuviel des Guten. Wäre Spinnangeln meine große Passion, hätte ich sicherlich bei der Speedmaster zugeschlagen...

Dann mal vielen Dank für die netten Tipps und viel Spaß am Wasser!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

@slowhand
Du willst unbedingt eine Shimano in 300 haben?

Ich hatte Freitag sehr viel 300 und 270 in der Hand, und kann Dich vor den 300 nur warnen, die sind ihr nominales Geld jedenfalls nicht wert.

Die 270er sind viel straffer und schneller, die Besitzer einer 270 sind damit bestimmt auch zufrieden, die 300er Ausführung ist aber eine ganz andere Rute und die Aussage von der 270 ist nicht übertragbar. So pauschale Aussagen ohne genaue Angaben welche Rute Länge WG Modell haben keinen Wert, das sie dauernd wechseln, und 2-3 Generationen verschiedener Bauart beim Händler stehen. Da steig einer mal richtig durch  Welche Antares, Aspire und Speedmaster es nun waren, konnte mir nicht mal der Verkäufer genau sagen, eben "alte" und "neue". Nur ist das relativ. 

Mit 300 fährst Du mit einer der besseren Balzer der Magna oder besser Editon-Reihe besser, die Ruten sind weniger schwippig bzw. gerade die Balzer Seatrouts sind richtig gut optimiert (mein heimlicher Tip für Süß+Seewasser, See+Fluß ). Hab ich von Shimano nichts vergleichbares zu sehen bekommen, selbst Lesath und Aspire haben keine bessere Längstorsionkompensation, und dann noch die Preisdifferenz. 

Bei den 270er hat Shimano aber sehr schöne Stücke stehen gehabt. 

EDIT:
Ahm, sehe jetzt erst dein Post 25, haste ja so gemacht!


----------



## slowhand (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @slowhand
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Ahm, sehe jetzt erst dein Post 25, haste ja so gemacht!



Ja, die 300er sind nix, da hast Du Recht. Die 270er sind härter und leichter, ganz andere Ruten...


----------



## seyack (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Hallo,
ich habe die Speedmaster seit 2Wochen und bin begeistert.
Fische die 3Meter mit 50-100Gramm Wurfgewicht also grössere Wobbler und Gummifische.Und zwar 3Meter wegen Böschung und Seerosenfelder.
Einfach optimal.
Gruss Jürgen


----------



## slowhand (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



seyack schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe die Speedmaster seit 2Wochen und bin begeistert.
> Fische die 3Meter mit 50-100Gramm Wurfgewicht also grössere Wobbler und Gummifische.Und zwar 3Meter wegen Böschung und Seerosenfelder.
> Einfach optimal.
> Gruss Jürgen



Genau deswegen wollte ich auch die 300er, aber ich hoffe mal, daß es an den 30cm nicht scheitern wird...


----------



## Schuschek (29. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

@seyack ich hatte mal die 300er in der Hand, es war egal ob Speedmaster oder Aspire, wenn mann sie zum schwingen brachte gab es ca. in der Mitte der Rute einen Wellenlauf. Wenn du zufrieden bist ist es OK.
Ich selbst fische seit diesem Jahr sehr intensiv die Speedmaster 270H und und bin zufrieden. Bei uns an der Elbe ist sie natürlich zu schlapp! Bin dort am Überlegen was ich mir zulege.


----------



## darth carper (29. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Guter Kauf! #6

Genau zur Technium hätte ich auch geraten.
Das ist meiner Meinung nach die preis-leistungs-mäßig beste Spinnrute die Shimano hat.
Ist straffer als die Speedmaster und dazu noch günstiger.


----------



## seyack (30. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Nur hat die Technium keine Sig Ringe.Oder?
Wie ist das da mit Geflochtener mit Hardloyringe?

Gruss Seyack


----------



## Schuschek (30. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Die Speedmaster hat auch keine, sondern Fuji Ringe Alconite Y, aber ist nicht schlimm. Funzt trotzdem prima!


----------



## pike1984 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Hab mich gerade durch einige Threads durchgewühlt und mich dazu entschlossen, jetzt diesen aufzugreifen, statt den Spinnrutenthread-Dschungel noch mehr zu verdichten. Könnten sich manche ein Beispiel nehmen|znaika: Passt aber auch schon ganz gut für mich das Thema:q.

Vorweg:
Habe bereits was für den reinen Barsch/Forellenbereich mit 5-20g und den schweren Gufi/große Wobbler (15cm aufwärts)-Bereich mit 30-70g.

Dazwischen habe ich im Moment eine 270er 15-40g Skeletor, die mir aber aus mehreren Gründen nicht so liegt. Diese soll ersetzt werden. Die neue wird, wenn der Blank in etwa ähnliche Eigenschaften hat wie der dieser Skeletor, meine meistgenutzte Spinnrute werden. Ich will damit hauptsächlich Köfis im Bereich von 10-16cm am Spinnsystem mit maximal 10g Blei und Kopytos von 10-13cm fischen. Jigköpfe reichen meist 10g schwere, höher als 20g geh ich sicher nicht. Zielfische sind ausschließlich Hecht und Zander.

Meine Frage:
Speedmaster 270 MH (10-40g) oder Speedmaster 270 H (20-50g)?

Vielleicht ist es ja nur Geschmackssache, was einem besser liegt, aber ich würd trotzdem gern erstmal die kompetenten Einschätzungen von euch Boardies hören. Beim Gerätehändler in der Nähe kann ich leider nicht vergleichen mangels Nähe , um diesem gut gemeinten Vorschlag vorauszukommen.

Wer hat alle drei, die Skeli40, SM MH und SM H schon in der Hand gehabt? Die Speedmaster soll ja auch ordentlich straff sein, aber die Skeletor ist halt schon echt knüppelhart. Die Neue dürfte deshalb meinetwegen auch gern einen Tick "weicher" sein aber eben nicht zuviel. Wie beurteilt ihr die Unterschiede bzw. welches Modell würdet ihr mir für meinen Einsatzbereich empfehlen? Die MH oder H?


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Moin,
gegen die Skelli ist die Speedmaster ein "Wabbelschwanz", meine Wahl für Deine Zwecke wäre die Technium DF, wenn es denn eine Shimano sein soll...

Wenn Du noch irgendwo eine Technium DF AX findest, schlag zu. sollten nicht mehr als 70 - 80 Euro kosten, da die BX Serie nun schon in den Regalen der Händler liegt und so um die 120 Tacken kostet...
Da die Technium recht straff ist, nimm die MH


----------



## pike1984 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Die Speedmaster H ist deiner Meinung nach auch wesentlich weicher als die Skeletor?
Nen Tick weicher wär ja okay. Außerdem bekomm ich die für 109 Euro inklusive Versand. Die Technium AX is leider bei ebay nur total überteuert zu finden, beim G. für 79.

Bin grad im Zwiespalt, weil ich einen 20 Euro paypal-Gutschein bei ebay zu verheizen hätte, der nur bei einem Kaufpreis von 80plus verwendet werden kann. Schoiß Lockangebote|uhoh: Denk halt die 109 Ocken wärn für die leichtere und vermeintlich bessere Speedmaster ein Top-Preis.
Oder doch die Technium beim Gerlinger ordern und den Zwanni zu einer eigentlich nicht uuunbedingt nötigen Zauber oder Red Arc beisteuern? Muss ich mir mal überlegen...Lang lebe die Kaufsucht!:vik:

Weitere Meinungen sind erwünscht.
An Steffen schonmal ein Dankeschön!


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Moin,
ich hab die Speedmaster MH mit der Skelli verglichen, denn die MH habe ich selber, zwar als STC Modell, welches aber keinen Unterschied der "normalen" zweiteiligen darstellt, eher ist die zweiteilige noch ein Tick weicher.
Nicht falsch verstehen, die Speedmaster ist ne geile Rute aber wie immer ist das alles sehr subjektiv, ich persönlich würde die Technium MH der Speedmaster H vorziehen...

Die Speedmaster H dürfte von der "Härte" gesehen mit der Technium MH vergleichbar sein.

Die Speedmaster ist allerdings 20 Gr. leichter...
Die Technium dafür weniger empfindlich...

Hab ich mal auf die Schnelle gefunden:

Ebay:

Technium DF BX 270MH
http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-TECHNIUM...hZ001QQcategoryZ56731QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

Speedmaster 270H
http://cgi.ebay.de/SHIMANO-SPEEDMAS...hZ001QQcategoryZ56731QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

HAV:

Technium DF BX 270MH
http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info...=1902&osCsid=ae2554012b573919f25d65d2486289f9

Speedmaster 270H
http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info...=1184&osCsid=ae2554012b573919f25d65d2486289f9


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Ich vergaß:
Beim Gerlinger die Technium DF AX 270MH für 79 Euro ist natürlich gut!

Du bist aber eher auf die Speedmaster "geeicht", stimmts?


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Noch zum Verständnis betreff Technium DF AX und Technium DF BX:

Es ist die gleiche Rute, gleiche Ringe, nur der Rollenhalter hat sich geändert...

Habe schon von einigen gehört, "nee... der neue Rollenhalter is' Sch...", von anderen hörte ich: "Viel besser als der alte..."

Also wie üblich "Geschmackssache sagte der Affe und biß in die Seife..."


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Ich vergaß:
> Beim Gerlinger die Technium DF AX 270MH für 79 Euro ist natürlich gut!
> 
> Du bist aber eher auf die Speedmaster "geeicht", stimmts?



Naja, bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher. Klar, ich mag sehr leichte Ruten, aber die Technium is jetz auch nicht aus der Welt,  weil sie 200g wiegt. Die verlinkten ebay-Angebote kenn ich schon in und auswendig. Trotzdem danke!
Hmm, wenn der BX Rollenhalter so bescheiden ist, wär das natürlich ein Ausschlußkriterium. Werd mich zu dem Thema mal einlesen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

So bescheiden ist der gar nicht, nur die Meinungen gehen eben auseinander... Eine definitive Aussage zu treffen bei Meinungen von 50/50 ist ja nicht allzu einfach 

Mir persönlich gefällt der alte Rollenhalter der AX Serie besser und auch der Technium Blank liegt mir mehr als der Speedmaster Blank... Alles eine Sache der persönlichen Vorliebe.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier etwas weiter:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1973112&postcount=19

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1973076&postcount=18

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1973070&postcount=17


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Hab mal ne Frage zur Shimano Technium DF AX in 2,70m  15-40g


lassen sich damit auch gut Gummis von 7 bis 10 cm ,Wobler bis 10 cm führen oder ist diese Rute zu schwablig?

Momentan habe ich eine 10-45 Diablo 3 ,will aber mal was anderes .Aber weiß nicht ob die 40g viel weniger sind.

Als Rolle denke ich an einer Schimano Technium 2500 oder RedArc 10300


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Ähm, ziemlich genau für den Bereich wurde sie mir grade epfohlen|kopfkrat.


----------



## angelpfeife (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Moin,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spinnrute weil ich mir vor kurzem ne stradic gtm-rb gekauft hab. Ich denke dass die hälfte dieser diskussion total überflüssig ist. 
Zu der Qualität der Rute: Wen er nur ab und zu Spinnt (wie ich) wozu braucht er dann so eine teure Rute? Na klar macht es mehr Spaß mit einer leichten Rute zu fischen als mit ner schweren. Aber was heißt leicht? Bei mir ist alles bis 250gr. auf ner länge von 2.70m leicht.
Wir sind doch keine Schlap... die nicht in der lage sind 600gr. (Rute+Rolle) für en paar stunden zu halten. Ich glaub des schafft sogar meine Oma. Daher würde ich vom modell her zur Force Master raten. 
Zum wg: Es muss nur genug sein um den Köder zu werfen und gegebenenfalls der Strömung standzuhalten. Weil im drill ist es eher zweitrangig. Naklar kann man mit einer ultraleicht rute nicht genug druck auf einen tobenden Hecht ausüben kann,aber alles ab 30 reicht allemal für Hecht und Zander weil wozu haben usre Rollen Bremsen. Solang diese gut läuft hat mann nichts zu befürchten. Deswegen würde ich das H modell empfehlen.
Und zur länge: Die muss jeder für seine gegebenheiten aussuchen weil mit einer 1.80m langen Rute steht man z.B am Rhein auf verlorenem Posten. Ich fische auch am Rhein und komme mit 2.70m bestens zurrecht. 
Daher wird die Produktbezeichnung meiner Rute Wie folgt lauten: Sfm270h.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Ähm, ziemlich genau für den Bereich wurde sie mir grade epfohlen|kopfkrat.



Ganz genau 



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage zur Shimano Technium DF AX in 2,70m  15-40g
> 
> 
> lassen sich damit auch gut Gummis von 7 bis 10 cm ,Wobler bis 10 cm führen oder ist diese Rute zu schwablig?
> ...




Die Rolle is' da erstmal Nebensache...

Wie ich Pike1984 schon empfohlen habe :m

Pike1984 hat angegeben, nicht mehr 20 Gramm Bleiköpfe zu fischen, das packt die Technium MH locker, über 20 Gramm, würde ich auf jedenfall zur "H-Version" greifen, eben wegen dem mehr an Steifigkeit.


----------



## flori66 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Wen er nur ab und zu Spinnt (wie ich) wozu braucht er dann so eine teure Rute?




Du findest 79, bzw. 99euro für eine Rute teuer?

Wenn du die Diskussion richtig gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, dass es hier nicht nur um Wurfgewicht geht, sondern um eine Rute <für Gufi und Wobbler. Und um Gufis ordentlich führen zu können, braucht man schon eine recht harte Rute. Und die Speedmaster und die Technium sind nunmal um einiges härter als die Forcemaster/Beastmaster.


----------



## Beastmaster (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Die Speedmaster H ist deiner Meinung nach auch wesentlich weicher als die Skeletor?
> Nen Tick weicher wär ja okay. Außerdem bekomm ich die für 109 Euro inklusive Versand. Die Technium AX is leider bei ebay nur total überteuert zu finden, beim G. für 79.
> 
> Bin grad im Zwiespalt, weil ich einen 20 Euro paypal-Gutschein bei ebay zu verheizen hätte, der nur bei einem Kaufpreis von 80plus verwendet werden kann. Schoiß Lockangebote|uhoh: Denk halt die 109 Ocken wärn für die leichtere und vermeintlich bessere Speedmaster ein Top-Preis.
> ...



Nimm die Speedmaster!
Ich weiss nicht, wie man darauf kommt, dass die Technium härter ist |kopfkrat?
Zum Gufieren ist die Speedmaster eindeutig die bessere Wahl. Würde dann allerdings zur H greifen, gerade wenn Du auch mal 20g fischen willst, dafür ist die MH zu schwachbrüstig.
Grüße,
Oliver


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

also ich habe noch mal geschaut.

Meine Wobbler bewegen sich zwischen 10 und 20g.
Gufis wiegen so zwischen 15 und 30g

Nun stehe ich vor der Wahl, fällt nun die Technium H weich aus oder reicht da noch die MH ?
Oder doch eine andere Rute.Gibt es nicht welche die von 10 bis 50g oder so gehen ? Also Meine Preisklasse wäre auch nur so um 100 Euro.


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Ist echt schade, dass ich hier nirgends die Gelegenheit habe, mal ein paar Ruten in die Hand zu nehmen.
20g werden eher die Ausnahme sein. Dafür hab ich ja was schwereres. Ich will halt vorwiegend mit viel Gefühl Köfis am System und 10er bis 13er Gufis an rund 10g Köpfen führen können.


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> also ich habe noch mal geschaut.
> 
> Meine Wobbler bewegen sich zwischen 10 und 20g.
> Gufis wiegen so zwischen 15 und 30g
> ...



Die H geht bis 50g.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

aber fängt an von 20 g 

also für kleinere Sachen nichts,besser wäre dann da ne Rute die von 10 bis 50g hat oder ?


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Achso meinst du. Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, weil ich die Ruten ja noch nicht in der Hand hatte. Kann dir nur sagen, dass die Skeletor mit 15-40g mit Ködern unter 10g nicht mehr so zurechtkam. Aber diese Rute ist ja bekanntlich bretthart und wohl härter als die Speedmaster/Technium H. Was wiederum vermuten lässt, dass das Spektrum bei den Shimanos nach unten hin weiter offen ist. Garantieren kann ich dir natürlich für garnix ;-)


----------



## Beastmaster (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> aber fängt an von 20 g
> 
> also für kleinere Sachen nichts,besser wäre dann da ne Rute die von 10 bis 50g hat oder ?



Ich würde mich nicht so auf die Herstellerangaben versteifen. Bis 50g WG bei der einen Rute sind nicht gleich -50g bei der anderen. Sogar innerhalb der Rutenserien eines Herstellers gibt es deutliche Unterschiede, da ist MH nicht gleich MH .
Ich würde Andreas die SM H empfehlen und pike1984 die SM MH.
Grüße,
Oliver


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



Beastmaster schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, wie man darauf kommt, dass die Technium härter ist |kopfkrat?



So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen/Meinungen...

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, daß mir die Technium besser liegt und daher empfehle ich sie auch.

Im direkten Vergleich hatte ich die MH Modelle Speedmaster, Speedmaster STC und Technium DF AX, diese allerdings in der 3m Version, das will ich noch anmerken, die 2,7m Version ist erfahrungsgemäß noch um einiges härter als die 3m Ruten.

Gummi zu fischen ist für die Technium kein Problem, wohingegen die ebenfalls erwähnten Beastmaster und Forcemaster dafür zu weich sind, das sind hervorragende Ruten zum Wobblerfischen, keine Frage aber für Gummis zu weich, gleiches gilt für die Serien Nexave und Catana.

Ins höherpreisige Segment a la Aspire und Lesath will ich jetzt nicht abgleiten...


----------



## pike1984 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Musst du wegen meiner auch nicht.|supergri Wollen ja die Kirche im Dorf lassen...


----------



## Beastmaster (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Erfahrungen/Meinungen...
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen, daß mir die Technium besser liegt und daher empfehle ich sie auch.
> 
> ...



Hallo Steffen,
will Dir auch gar nicht die Technium madig machen, ist auch eine schöne Rute, für mich zum Gufieren jedoch zu weich. Ich rede hier auch nur von den 2,70 m Modellen.
Der Abstand der Speedmaster zur Aspire und Lesath ist übrigens nicht so groß wie der Preisunterschied suggeriert .
Vom P/L-Verhältnis für mich die beste Shimano-Rute (v.a. wenn man die günstigsten Preise findet).
Grüße,
Oliver


----------



## Schuschek (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> aber fängt an von 20 g
> 
> also für kleinere Sachen nichts,besser wäre dann da ne Rute die von 10 bis 50g hat oder ?


 
Für die Gummis die du fischst würde ich (hab ich auch) die Speedmaster in 2,70m 20-50g (SM270H) nehmen. für die 10g Wobbler die du fischen willst musst du dir eher eine andere Rute zulegen, da eine gute Rute für Gufis nicht wirklich für diese leichten Wobbler taugt. Um den Wobblern vernünftiges Leben einzuhauchen sollte die Spitze schon weicher sein. Das ganze liegt daran, dass der Biss bei Gummi sehr oft über die harte Rutenspitze gefühlt wird, da der Köder eine kurze Zeit am Boden verweilt und die Bisse sehr oft in der Absinkphase erfolgen. Bei der Wobblerangelei ist der Köder kontinuierlich in Bewegung und der Anhieb kommt durch, weil die weichere Spitze gebogen ist und der härtere Teil der Rute dann zum tragen kommt.

@angelpfeife, auch wenn man wenig mit der Spinnrute zum Gummifischangeln unterwegs ist muss die Rute auch funktionieren. Das ganze hat nichts mit dem Preis zu tun. Sie sollte nun mal bei Gufi hart in der Spitze sein und nicht ein weicher Wabbelstock. Im Drill des Fisches ist es dann was anderes. Nur wenn du vom Biss nichts mitbekommst, hast du auch keinen Drill. Da wir uns in einem ziemlich preislichen Mittelmaß befinden ist der Rat doch völlig OK. Was anderes wäre es bei der Empfehlung von Ruten jenseits der 300€ oder der Adrenalin für 1200€.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



Beastmaster schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen,
> will Dir auch gar nicht die Technium madig machen, ist auch eine schöne Rute, für mich zum Gufieren jedoch zu weich. Ich rede hier auch nur von den 2,70 m Modellen.
> Der Abstand der Speedmaster zur Aspire und Lesath ist übrigens nicht so groß wie der Preisunterschied suggeriert .
> Vom P/L-Verhältnis für mich die beste Shimano-Rute (v.a. wenn man die günstigsten Preise findet).
> ...



Als madig machen hab ich das auch nicht aufgefaßt #h

Für mich ist zum Gufi-Fischen die Technium eben besser... wie gesagt, da spielt immer ne Menge an persönlichen Vorlieben mit rein.

Ich hab die Speedmaster zum MeFo Fischen... in MH, zumindest in der MH Version finde ich die Technium härter mit mehr Rückgrat...

ich möchte hier nicht falsch verstanden werden, die Speedmaster ist ne klasse Rute und ich würde sie mir jederzeit wieder kaufen bzw. mein Sortiment erweitern


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (21. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Also wenn die Technium MH etwas härter als eine Balzer Diablo 3 mit 10-45g ist dann wäre die Shimano schon was für mich ,die 5g mehr oder weniger in der Angabe spielen da bestimmt keine Rolle.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Moin Andreas,
Also die Diabolo in Sachen Härte zu schlagen ist nicht allzu schwer, die Diabolos waren schon immer mehr "Wobblerruten" Sehr stabil und quasi unkaputtbar, aber eben auch etwas weicher.
Die Technium ist um einiges härter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



slowhand schrieb:


> Die Suche nach der idealen Spinnrute geht weiter. Mein Weg hat mich von der Balzer Edition Magic Medium Spin inzwischen zu den verschiedenen Shimano-Modellen geführt.


Warum gefällt Dir die Edition Magic eigentlich nicht, wo ist da der Mangel? Nicht ausgewogen oder harmonisch genug? oder der Aufbau? Interessiert mich mal sehr, weil es schon einige eher versteckte Kritik gab.

Du suchst 300M, also 3m Ruten mit -30g, right?
In 2,7m finde ich die besseren Shimanos von Speedmaster bis Lesath sehr ordentlich, sofern man das trocken eben feststellen kann.
In 3m sind sie dagegen sehr schwippig, zu schwippig. Mein Tip: Schau Dir in 3m+ mal bei jemaden in deiner Nähe eine -30/45g Harrison VHF und die Harrison VT an, dann hast Du vlt. einen anderen Eindruck und einen Maßstab was geht, gerade wenn man nach etwas idealem an Blank für sein persönliches Feeling sucht. Bei Shimano mußt du da schon sehr ins Oberklassenregal greifen um in die Nähe zu kommen.
Unterhalb der Speedmaster oder günstige Technium DF würde ich nicht nehmen, gerade bei ner leichten bis 30g.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Moin Det #h

Ich habe von einigen Bekannten Kenntnis diverser "Bruchfälle" bei der Edition Magic.

balzer baut sehr gute Ruten im "Mid-Price-Bereich" a la Diabolo, robust und quasi unverwüstlich. 

Bei höhermoduliertem Carbon scheint es da einige Ausreißer zu geben...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Hallo Steffen!
Danke für die Info, die Edition Magic ist ja um den "Kern" entleibt, da kann sowas schon passieren. Überhaupt hat Balzer mit den Editions ja öfter mal Pech gehabt (denke nur an erste Edition IM6), was mit den Magna-Typen meines Wissens bisher nicht passiert ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Hallo Det,
also ich habe kenntnis von 4 Brüchen, wobei ich einen auf Selbstverschulden durch den Angler zurückführe (Hängerlösen über die Rute).

Die 3 anderen Brüche sind da wohl eher Verarbeitungsfehler und somit vorbelastet, bei Massenfertigung kann das mal vorkommen.

Alle 4 bekannten Brüche wurden aber von Balzer ohne Probleme umgetauscht, Balzer ist aber auch bekannt für die Kulanz die an den Tag gelegt wird.

leider ist die Verarbeitung selbst der billigsten Shimano Spinnrutenserie (Alivio) besser als die der höherwertigen Balzer... da wird doch oft geschlampt.
So jedenfalls meine eigenen Erfahrung, die mich vor gut 5 Jahren hat aufhören lassen Balzer Ruten und Rollen zu nutzen.

Aber mich würde auch interessieren, was Stefan (Slowhand) zu seiner Edition Magic zu sagen hat.
Möchte mich hier ungern weiter in Vermutungen ergehen...


----------



## pike1984 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hallo Steffen!
> Danke für die Info, die Edition Magic ist ja um den "Kern" entleibt, da kann sowas schon passieren. *Überhaupt hat Balzer mit den Editions ja öfter mal Pech gehabt (denke nur an erste Edition IM6)*, was mit den Magna-Typen meines Wissens bisher nicht passiert ist.



Hallo Det! Was meinst denn damit genau? War die erste IM6-Serie so bruchanfällig? Hab schon sicher 10 Jahre eine IM6 Seatrout und die auch lange Zeit seeehr intensiv gefischt. Hatte damit nie Probleme und kann ich mir bei der Rute auch fast nicht vorstellen. Fällt mir schwer, mich von der zu trennen, obwohl sie mittlerweile nur noch selten zum Einsatz kommt.

So, um zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen:
Werd es jetzt wohl mit der Speedmaster 270MH riskieren. Bin ja mal gespannt|rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



pike1984 schrieb:


> So, um zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen:
> Werd es jetzt wohl mit der Speedmaster 270MH riskieren. Bin ja mal gespannt|rolleyes



Gute Wahl, machst Du auf jeden fall nix verkehrt mit, denk aber dran, daß beim GuFi-Fischen 20 Gramm Köder die absolute Obergrenze sind.
Aber Du sagtest ja, daß die 20 Gramm nur sehr selten zum Einsatz kommen werden, von daher nicht weiter tragisch.

Was hier aber noch gar nicht zur Sprache kam und mir selbst eben erst auffällt, ist die Gewässerfrage?
Was für ein Gewässer ist es Hauptsächlich? Fluß (mäßige oder schnelle Strömung?) See? Teich?


----------



## pike1984 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Hi Steffen! Hausgewässer isn mäßig strömender Fluß (zwischen 10 und 30m breit) und ein kleiner Stausee (ca. 3-4ha). Dafür sollte das schon passen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Sollte passen, meine Speedmaster MH macht auch bei Strömung in der Ostsee noch ne Gute Figur 

ich hatte nur gerade geschaut, wo Arnstorf liegt und Google Maps spuckt mir einen Standort zwischen Dingolfing und Passau aus... Isar, Inn und Donau hätten dann aber doch die H erfordert.

Oder hat mich Google Maps ans falsche Ende von Deutschland geschickt? Gibts mehrere Arnstorf?


----------



## pike1984 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Nö, is schon richtig so#6 An Isar und Donau komm ich auch ab und an mal, da gehts schon anders ab strömungstechnisch, speziell an der Donau, das ist wahr. Das hat ich auch noch n`bisschen im Hinterkopf... |kopfkrat Ach was solls, die Skeli war vom Blank her okay bei mir an der Rott, genauso wie an der Donau. Ich kauf jetz die SM H und basta! Dann bin ich auch für Ausflüge an größere Flüsse gerüstet. Und härter als die Skeli wird die H ja auch kaum sein, somit passts auch an den aktuellen Hausgewässern. 
Danke euch allen für die Beratung, speziell dir Steffen!#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Dann bist mit der "H" besser bedient!

Berichte mal, wie die Speedmaster H Dir liegt, ist ne feine Rute #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



pike1984 schrieb:


> Hallo Det! Was meinst denn damit genau? War die erste IM6-Serie so bruchanfällig? Hab schon sicher 10 Jahre eine IM6 Seatrout und die auch lange Zeit seeehr intensiv gefischt. Hatte damit nie Probleme und kann ich mir bei der Rute auch fast nicht vorstellen. Fällt mir schwer, mich von der zu trennen, obwohl sie mittlerweile nur noch selten zum Einsatz kommt.


Das war Anfang der 90er, vlt. 93/94 als die raus kam. Danach wurden die aber nochmal neu aufgelegt, kenne einige die damit dann richtig zufrieden waren - und die seitdem fischen, auch die Teles.
Wie so oft, gibt es aber keine genaue Modell/Versionskennzeichnung und von vielen Rutenexemplaren weiß man das Baujahr (leider!) halt nicht #c, können aber sehr große Unterschiede sein. Von solchen Änderungen und Verbesserungen oder Verschlimmbesserungen ist kein Hersteller frei.


----------



## pike1984 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Ah, okay, dann hab ich wohl eher die 2. oder 3.Generation. Danke dir!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Hallo,
ich habe mich jetzt doch für die Technium 2.70m  MH entschieden und gekauft.

Hatte meine alte Diablo3 mal verglichen  und die MH ist doch schon nen etwas härter und nciht so schwablig.

Allerdings muß ich mit dem Feststellen der Rolle an der Rute erst mal klar kommen,weil bei der alten war das von hinten.

Dann muß ich mir noch gedanken machen,welche Rolle dazu passt.Mit meiner Exage 2500 Shimano ist es sehr kopflastig.
Die Rolle wiegt 250g 
Kann man da ach was ohne eine neue Rolle machen ?

Was hat Shimano sich da gedacht wenn man die Rolle von vorne festmacht ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Was hat Shimano sich da gedacht wenn man die Rolle von vorne festmacht ?


Daß Du die ganze Zeit die Rute+Rolle schön brav mit einem (oder zwei) Finger vor dem Rollenfuß hältst, und an dem schönen Griff da vorne nicht dran rumwürgst.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Stellt Shimano noch die AX Serie her oder ist die schon aus der Produktion ?

Ich habe mal übelegt,wenn ich doch nen großen dran habe ,dann fasse ich auch manchmal vorne mit an.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Die AX Serie wird ebenfalls vo vorne her festgeschraubt.

Ich habe allerdings noch nie irgendwelche Probleme bei mir feststellen können, selbst wenn ich auch ab und zu vorne zugreife.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

ich dachte Shimano hat den neuen Griff zwecks Gewicht gebaut,aber ich sehe gerade das die AX und BX das selbe Gewicht aufweisen.
Aber der neue ist doch nur aus Plastik oder ? Normal müßte doch jetzt die Rute weniger wiegen ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Der alte Griff ist auch aus Kunststoff.

Tut aber der Stabilität keinen Abbruch #h

Meine Techniums werden seit Jahren gut beansprucht und nix wackelt #h


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Was ich allerdings nicht so gut finde ist das die Feststelleinheit vorne nicht etwas enger gemacht worden ist.
Im nicht festgeschraubten Zustand sieht es noch gleichmäßig aus und nach dem festschrauben der Rolle ungleichmäßig.
Mit anderen Worten die Feststelleinheit sitzt etwas schief dann.
Oder ist das normal bei Shimano ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Sieht bei mir genauso aus, ob bei technium oder bei der Speedmaster, habe auch schon eine Aspire mit montierter Rolle in den Fingern gehabt, gleiches Spiel.

Aber wie gesagt, ich persönlich habe da keine Probleme bzw. Bedenken #h


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Gut kann schon möglich sein ,habe ja beim Kauf nicht so sehr darauf geachtet ob es bei den anderen auch so ist.

Ich würde gerne noch mal die Meinung von anderen hören die vieleicht auch diese Rute haben.
Normal muß der doch gleichmäßig festzuschrauben gehen und nicht am Schluß eiern |kopfkrat
die Rute kostet ja schließlich auch nicht wenig.


----------



## niddafischer (23. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

wenn du mit 30g köder fischst würde ich eine xh nehmen.


----------



## pike1984 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



niddafischer schrieb:


> wenn du mit 30g köder fischst würde ich eine xh nehmen.



Meinst du mich?;+ Ich hab mir schon die Speedmaster in H geordert. Für den schwereren Bereich hab ich schon was. Andreas hat offensichtlich auch schon eine Technium MH gekauft. Hat irgendwie keinen Sinn dein Beitrag|kopfkrat.

Aber wenn ich mal mit 30g fische sag ichs dir, dann kannst du gern die XH nehmen.^^


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

nun sehe ich erst einmal das am Rollenhalter der Kork auch Verarbeitungsfehler aufweist bzw. schon ab ist,scheint irgendwie ne Montagsrute zu sein,also ich werde die umtauschen,naja deutsche Produkte scheinen mich auch nicht mehr von Qualität zu überzeugen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Also mal für alle, die sich über einige Griff/RH Konstruktionen ärgern, aber ansonsten die Rute und vor allem den Blank top finden (was ich bei einigen 9' Ruten ganz gut verstehen kann):

Ein Stück Vordergriff+RH (=Rollenhalter) zu erneuern und weitaus zu verbessern ist mit 08/15-Teilen schnell getan, es bleibt ja eigentlich alles so, sprich ein Fuji-DPS18 oder ähnlichen (3..7 EUR), 10cm Parallelkork in 25mm (o.ä., 5..8 EUR), das sind Materialaufwendungen ab ca. 8 EUR bis 15 EUR. Dazu das meist passende schwarze Garn+ minimal Wicklunglack, dann ist die Rute in ganz kurzer Zeit mit einem richtig stabilen RH und einen Vorgriff der jeden Fisch verträgt ausgerüstet. Für manchen vlt. ein Anreiz mit dem Selberrutenbauen mal anzufangen, ich hab so auch mal mit Spinnrutenumbau angefangen weil es mich einfach geärgert :r hat.


----------



## Interesierter (23. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Also ich hatte auch mit einer Shimno Technium Rute geliebäugelt aber die Geschichte mit dem Rollerhalter schreckt mich jetzt doch etwas ab. 

@ AngelDet 

Gute Idee mit dem Rutenumbau.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> deutsche Produkte scheinen mich auch nicht mehr von Qualität zu überzeugen.



??? Deutsche Produkte ??? 

Der Rollenhalter der BX Serie sieht immer so aus... leider, deswegen habe ich ja auch geschrieben, daß ich wenn irgendwie möglich versuchen würde noch eine AX zu bekommen...
Allerdings wird wie gesagt auch deren Rollenhalter von vorne zugeschraubt.

Wem das nicht gefällt bzw. nich liegt, der sollte sich bei anderen Herstellern umschauen...


----------



## NoFear (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Hi,
ich will mich mal anschließen und fragen wer diese rute fischt Technium Diaflash BX 270H und mir sagen kann ob man damit gufis bis 15cm mit 21gr köpfen im stillwasser vernünftig fischen kann? oder braucht man schon die XH für den job.



mfg michael


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Naja aber der Kork bei dem letzten BIld ist auch schon etwas ab,
bzw. nur aufgeklebt.ich dachte das da Vollkork ist.

Ist das AX Modell genau Baugleich auch in der Aktion ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Die Modelle AX und BX unetrscheiden sich meines Wissens nur im Rollenhalter/Griff.

Wenn an dieser von Dir besagten Stelle Vollkork wäre, wäe das ganze System instabil... der Rollenhalter kann da nur mit Kork "verkleidet" sein...

Wie ich schon sagte, mir gefällt das auch nicht, deshalb habe ich Anfang des Jahres noch günstig 2 AX Modelle geordert.

Ein Bekannter von mir wiederum steht voll auf das neue Modell...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Na mal schauen,habe auch gehört das bei der AX der Metallring am Feststellgriff sich irgendwann löst|kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Na mal schauen,habe auch gehört das bei der AX der Metallring am Feststellgriff sich irgendwann löst|kopfkrat



Welcher Metallring?


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Also der Ring der vorne am Kork sitzt.

Ist eigentlich die Technium MH gleich zusetzen mit der Speedmaster H ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Also der Ring der vorne am Kork sitzt.



Also bei meinen Techniums löst sich da nix.




-Andreas- schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich die Technium MH gleich zusetzen mit der Speedmaster H ?



Wirklich vergleichen kann man die nicht... sind zwei Unterschiedliche Wurfgewichtsklassen... 

Aber wenn wir schon Wurfgewichtsklassenübergreifend vergleichen:
Momentan fische ne Speedmaster MH (STC 5 teilig in 270cm und 300cm fischbar)
und ne Technium M (290cm 3 teilig)
Die Aktionen sind annähernd gleich, wobei ich die Technium einen Tick schneller finde...
Da werden jetzt wieder einige aufschreien hier


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

also wenn ich die Technium abgebe wird es entweder ne Technium AX oder ne Speedmaster,aber ich glaube die haben nur noch die H da und ich weiß nicht ob es mit der Tech MH  so übereinstimmt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Die Aktionen sind annähernd gleich, wobei ich die Technium einen Tick schneller finde...


Du meinst eine Technium DF?  Kam mir im Laden wenigstens auch so vor, auf jeden Fall härter.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Also ist ne Technium MH gleich wie ne Speedmaster H  oder MH ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du meinst eine Technium DF?  Kam mir im Laden wenigstens auch so vor, auf jeden Fall härter.



Natürlich Technium DF... Als es die mal ohne "DF" gab, konnte ich mir noch keine Rute für 100 Euro leisten 

Die "DF-Blanks" haben es gelinde gesagt einfach "ordentlich in sich" 

Übrigens Det, hier gehts die ganze Zeit schon um Technium DF AX oder BX oder eben Speedmaster...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Gut, wieder was dazu gemerkt, hatte halt eine in H beim großen Shim.Rutenvergleich in der Hand und fand die erstaunlich gut, für den kleineren Preis. Hab aber die genaue Typaufschrift mir nicht gemerkt , dazu waren es zu viele und mich hat mehr das WG interessiert. Auch hatte der Händler rotbraune (alte Serie) und schwarze Aspires da, die waren schon unterschiedlich, die genauen Typen könnte ich jetzt aber auch nicht sagen. 
Die sollten vlt. auch (wie viele andere auch) die Jahrgangsnr. mit aufdrucken! :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Also ist ne Technium MH gleich wie ne Speedmaster H  oder MH ?



Meiner Meinung nach Technium DF AX (oder BX) 270MH ist genauso "hart" bzw. "schnell" wie ne Speedmaster 270H.

ABER: bei der Technium DF AX (BX) ist bei 20 Gr. Bleiköpfen bei der GuFi Angelei Schluß, alles darüber läßt sich nicht mehr gescheit führen, mit der Speedmaster 270H sollten auch noch 30 - 35 Gr. Köpfe gehen, wa ich aber fürs absolute Maximum halte!! für Köpfe ab 40 Gr. solltest dann ne XH nehmen, egal ob nun Technium oder Speedmaster.

ALLES auf Rutenlängen 270 cm bezogen!!

Die 300cm Modelle von Shimano sind um einiges weicher, Völlig andere Ruten!
Sprich, wenn man eigentlich ne 270MH haben wollte, aber wegen eventueller schwieriger Ufer (als Beispiel) doch ne 300MH genommen hat, hat man ein problem, man hätte dann anstelle der 270MH eine 300H nehmen müssen...

So jedenfalls die Erfahrungen schon von einigen die ich persönlich kenne und auch von einigen hier im Board...

Det wird mir da ebenfalls zustimmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Jupp, schön daß Du das mal sagst mit den Längenunterschieden. #6
Das Empfinden ist sehr unterschiedlich. Ist nun kein spezielles Problem dieser Ruten und des Labels, aber sie haben das auch nicht "wegbekommen", man muß da also mit rechnen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Dieses "Längenproblem" haben auch andere Hersteller, sonnenklar!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (27. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

So nun steige ich auch auf Speedmaster um .
Das mit dem Rollenhalter wurde so wie es ausschaut behoben.

Ich muß mir nur noch klar werden welche es wird  H oder XH

Die Bleiköpfe mit die ich fische sind höchtens 10g bis 20g

Irgendwie gibt es da doch mehrere verschiedene Meinungen.


----------



## pike1984 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Wie gesagt, bei mir isses für den selben Bereich die H geworden. Das muss auf jeden Fall reichen. Werd sie hoffentlich die nächsten Tage in Händen halten. XH is aber denk ich schon überdimensioniert für 10-20g-Köpfe. Bei mir wars ja auch die Frage ob MH oder H. Kann dir ja, sobald ich die Rute habe ja gern mal meine ersten Eindrücke vermitteln. Falls du noch ein paar Tage warten kannst? Mit Glück kommt sie aber noch diese Woche.


----------



## Veit (27. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



pike1984 schrieb:


> XH is aber denk ich schon überdimensioniert für 10-20g-Köpfe.


Meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht. Ein Kumpel hat die SM-H fürs Gummifischangeln mit derartigen Kopfgewichten und war nicht richtig glücklich damit. Zu weich, zumindest wenn du hauptsächlich im Fluss fischst. Für die Köderführung mag es noch gut gehen, um einen Anhieb ordentlich durchzubekommen nicht mehr. Nun hat er ne XH und die passt. 
Ich habe mir zum Glück auch gleich ne XH gekauft und bin absolut begeistert. Tolle Rute und 10 g Köpfe lassen sich damit einwandfrei fischen. Ich halte die Wurfgewichtsangabe von 50 - 100 g zwar ohnehin für übertrieben. Aber man kann sich grundsätzlich merken, dass für eine Rute die man hauptsächlich zum Gummifischangeln verwenden möchte, dass Wurfgewicht immer deutlich höher liegen sollte als das tatsächliche Ködergewicht.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (27. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

@pike1984    
na klar warte ich noch ,kannst ja dann mal deine Eindrücke schidern.

also ich fische zu 80 % in Seen  ,im Fluß dann meistens nur noch auf Rapfen,aber das ohne Gufi.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich habe mir zum Glück auch gleich ne XH gekauft und bin absolut begeistert. Tolle Rute und 10 g Köpfe lassen sich damit einwandfrei fischen.
> 
> *Ich halte die Wurfgewichtsangabe von 50 - 100 g zwar ohnehin für übertrieben. *


Hast Du mal life vergleichen können mit einer Skeletor/Serie1 in 2,70m 10-40g ?
Die eine zu hoch, die andere zu niedrig angegeben. Beide wären wohl besser mit 20-70g oder so beschriftet.
Finde diesen Fall einen der genialen WG-Beschriftungs-(Zu)Fall Schenkelklopfer der Neuzeit! :q :q


----------



## pike1984 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Hab die Speedmaster 270H heute bekommen. Absolutes Sahneteil würd ich mal sagen:l. Für meine Zwecke in jedem Fall ausreichend. Hat ordentlich Power die Rute.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. April 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

@pike1984

und wie macht die neue Rute sich in Sachen Köderführung ?


----------



## Shez (13. April 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Ich habe die Speedmaster 3,0 als mh und ich finde die ist irgendwie nichts halbes und nichts ganzes.:c
 Nun überlege ich bereits seit 6 Wochen ob ich nicht doch noch die XH kaufen sollte. Meine Favoriten sind nun die XH ih 2,70 oder die Damokles in 2,70/30-80 g. Beide konnte ich noch nicht in den Händen halten wobei ich die SM nächste Woche mal anfassen darf
Damokles in die Finger zu kriegen wird hier schwer, würde mich aber sehr interessieren da sie hier ja von einigen sehr empfohlen wird.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (13. April 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

also die Speedmaster MH fällt wirklich schon sehr weich aus und die 3m ist natürlich auch etwas weicher wie die 2,70m.
Darum habe ich mich für eine 2,70m H entschieden.
Die ist dann schon steifer.Wer natürlich nur in stark strömenden Gewässern fischt und mit größeren Köder sollte dann doch zur XH greifen.
Und wenn der Händler die nicht hat,dem sei gesagt das Shimano momentan nen Engpass hat ,so das die Ruten erst nächsten Monat kommen ,nix mit Lagerhaltung #d


----------



## strafer (14. April 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr eine Technium DF 240MH zugelegt und bin bisher top zufrieden.
Die Rute ist superleicht, Köderführung ist Klasse und das beste, ich kann den Köder beim fischen spüren.
Das war bei meinem alten Stock den ich vorher zum spinnen benutzt habe nicht möglich.

Als Rolle hab ich bisher meine Shimano Exage 4000FB genommen, finde die allerdings viel zu groß und drum soll es nächste Woche eine neue werden.
Bin mir aber nicht schlüssig was es werden soll. Müsste in Sachen Größe und Gewicht schon zu Rute passen.
Gewässer befische ich eher kleine bis mittelgroße Seen sowie Flüsse wie Elster und Saale.

Meine Favoriten sind bisher die Red Arc, Corcast und die Technium AF. 
Kann wer was über die Rollen berichten? Welche Größe wäre für die Rute und meine beforzugten Gewässer die besser, schwanke da zwischen 1000 und 2500.

Hoffe auf Antwort...........

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Veit (14. April 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Natürlich ne 2500er Shimano bzw. 3000er Red Arc. Von den genannten Rollen würde ich allenfalls die Red Arc nehmen, da vergleichsweise schwer aber an der genannten Rute dann eher doch nicht. Schau dich mal nach ner 2500er Technium FB um!!!


----------



## Shez (14. April 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Jeaaahhhaaaaaa !! Hatte heute beide in den Händen und habe mich für die XH entschieden und auch gleich gekauft . Allerdings etwas teurer als das o.g Angebot dafür halt Service vor Ort bzw. ggf. Umtausch vor Ort.


Ich finde dass die XH tatsächlich einer Skelli 15-40 g recht nahe nahe kommt. Somit wird sie sicherlich auch mit 14 g Köpfen klar kommen. 

Thx nochmal für die Hilfe. 

Gruß Mario


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (15. April 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Naja meine ist jetzt auch unterwegs.
Wollte beim Händler eine Kaufen und der wollte für die SM 2.70 H sage und schreibe 175 Euro,ich weiß nicht was die genommen haben um solche Preise zu machen.
Jetzt habe ich die für 110 Euro gekauft und habe den gleichen Service


----------



## pike1984 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Shimano Spinnruten-Welches Modell?*

Da mein lieber Verein für ein einziges Gewässer, nämlich unsren Stausee, den Beginn der Raubfischsaison vom 15.6. auf den viiiel vernünftigeren 1.5. vorverlegt hat, konnte ich heute meine Speedmaster H erstmals am Wasser testen - ein Traum:l.
Kurz gefasst ist sie ein optisch sehr ansprechendes, gefühlvolles Leichtgewicht mit ordentlich Power. Habe einen 11er Kopyto am 10g Jigkopf, eine ca 10cm Laube am 5g Vorschaltblei und einen 9cm Biedron-Wobbler gefischt und konnte alle Köder absolut zufriedenstellend werfen und führen. Und daaaann hab ichs auf den knallroten Wobbler auch noch geschafft, endlich meinen allerersten Zander überhaupt zu fangen-und was für einen!!! 77cm und 9Pfund 260g|stolz: Achja, die Drilleigenschaften der Speedmaster sind auch ganz passabel|supergri


----------

